# 1st Camping Trip Coming Up!



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Our first camping trip in our "new to us" 21rs is coming on Tuesday. So excited! Got everything nearly ready to go. Cannot wait to hook up and get there! The kids are so excited they want to camp in the driveway... maybe tomorrow night for a trial run.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

We'll be out there with ya in our 230RS. Hope our A/C works well, as we will be in Southern Mississippi.

JR


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

rialynn79 said:


> Our first camping trip in our "new to us" 21rs is coming on Tuesday. So excited! Got everything nearly ready to go. Cannot wait to hook up and get there! The kids are so excited they want to camp in the driveway... maybe tomorrow night for a trial run.


Where are you headed?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Have fun on your first trip!!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Have a great time!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rialynn79 said:


> Our first camping trip in our "new to us" 21rs is coming on Tuesday. So excited! Got everything nearly ready to go. Cannot wait to hook up and get there! The kids are so excited they want to camp in the driveway... maybe tomorrow night for a trial run.


If this is your first trip, EVERYONE should spend the night in the Outback (in the driveway) the first night and them proceed to make b-fast for the family in there. This will help you determine if you really understand how everything works and if you have all the stuff you need.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Have a good time guys. It never fails when we are camping someone always asks questions about the Outback, so ready for this level of fame







.


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

shaela21 said:


> Have a good time guys. It never fails when we are camping someone always asks questions about the Outback, so ready for this level of fame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the well wishes... our 3 year old started puking so our "1st night" in the camper tonight did not happen. Oye...







I might go hide out in the camper instead...

We are camping on Tuesday at Camp Petosega here in Petoskey/Alanson (don't know which it falls under).


----------



## rialynn79 (Jul 28, 2009)

1st camping trip was a BLAST!!!! LOVED staying in the Outback! She kept us dry and warm at night!!! I LOVE this camper and understand all the hype now!! SO MANY people stopped and commented on it being an "outback" wanting to know about it, another Outbacker was there with a beautiful 5th wheel. Didn't get to talk to them but left them a note because they were gone everytime we tried to say hello.


----------

